# MIGHT be able to Re-join FFA



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I heard that my jack wagon of an FFA advisor is leaving!!! Those of you that know my story understand. I just wasn't treated as part of the group with him. The kids weren't that great either, but without "Mr. Cool" there and they don't get treated special they may drop out. So, that means our school will need to find a new ag teacher/FFA advisor. I hope he/she is better than our last one.


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Hope you re-join! Best of luck that your new advisor is one that includes everyone.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow they must have been terrible to make you want to leave! Good thing your school is getting a better one. I hope that my FFA advisor will be nice!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

It wasn't just him it was the other kids in it too. The school never knew that he was a bad teacher/advisor. He resigned. The only thing stopping me from re-joining is my mom. I think that once the other kids figure out that this isn't the same advisor, they will quit because they can't get by with everything. I want to join back so I can do Crops Eval. I loved doing that! I was good at it too. I also want to join so I can go to National Convention at least once. Everyone else in my grade that is in FFA has been three times; I've never been because "spots filled up." That was just the advisors excuse to keep from going.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully it will work out for you.


----------

